# SVS PB13-Ultra too big for Genelec 8030A's?



## Smatchimo (Jul 1, 2008)

Subject says it all, have 2x 8030A's, will they be too weak for the PB13-Ultra? I have a Genelec 7050B sub now but it doesn't rattle the chest enough.

Dying to get a PB13-Ultra but wondering if I'll need to look into bigger mains as well.

House not soundproofed at all yet so due to close neighbors I won't be playing the sub extremely loudly anyway.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

I'd say go for it. If you aren't listening at loud levels anyway you should be fine. The PB13 Ultra might be able to overpower the 8030A's, but who doesn't want their sub to be able to bring the thunder if needed? They should match up fine when dialed in. You can upgrade your Genelec's later if need be.


----------

